# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  10 điều không thể bỏ qua khi tới Bangkok

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*Bangkok có thể đã là một điểm đến quá quen thuộc với những du khách Việt Nam, nhưng ở thủ đô Thái Lan không chỉ có đồ ăn, những khu mua sắm và sex show. Báo Time điểm qua 10 việc không thể bỏ qua khi bạn có mặt ở Bangkok.
*
Trong khi thủ đô Thái Lan ngày càng trở nên một thành phố toàn cầu, lộng lẫy hơn, những trung tâm mua sắm nhấp nháy ánh đèn màu, các bảo tàng tranh và nghệ thuật đương đại, đường tàu điện ngầm vào loại hiện đại nhất châu Á, nhưng đó là một sự đánh lừa các giác quan nhiều hơn là những gì bạn có thể cảm nhận thực sự về Bangkok, một thành phố sâu lắng nhưng không bao giờ lặng lẽ, luôn mang đến sự thanh thản cho những ai chấp nhận bỏ qua cho nó những gì cực đoan.

* 1. Wat Suthat*

Ngôi chùa rộng lớn này là một nơi cảm nhận tâm linh đích thực. Được xây dựng dưới thời vua Rama I năm 1807, Wat Suthat chưa bao giờ được trùng tu đúng nghĩa, điều đó giúp nó vẫn còn giữ lại được những bức tường và các khu thờ phục sơn son với những bức tranh tuyệt tác có thể so sánh với những bức bích họa đẹp nhất ở các nhà thờ Italia Phục hưng. Ngay lối vào là một mái cong khổng lồ màu đỏ, biểu tượng của đạo Hindu và cũng là tấm huy hiệu của Bangkok. Những con đường xung quanh ngôi chùa cũng là những con đường cổ xưa nhất, với một bầu không khí trầm lắng và yên bình hiếm có ở Bangkok.
Wat Suthat: Quảng trường Sao Chingcha, điện thoại: (66-2) 222 0280


*2. Nhà hát Patravadi*

Một ốc đảo của nghệ thuật giữa thủ đô ồn ào. Để đến đó, bạn sẽ phải đi thuyền tới cầu cảng Wang Lang rồi qua những khu chợ ồn ào ở Nonthaburi. Nhà hát này do bà Patravadi Mejudhon, một trong những diễn viên nghệ thuật múa và sân khấu truyền thống vĩ đại nhất Thái Lan, thành lập. Đó là cả một khu phức hợp ven sông với nhà hát tự hào vì những tiết mục múa, chơi trống hay nhào lộn đậm đặc chất Thái Lan. Điều lý thú là bạn sẽ có cơ hội gặp trực tiếp những nghệ sĩ trẻ đam mê nghệ thuật truyền thống không thua bà Patravadi.

Nhà hát Patravadi: Đường Arunamarin, điện thoại: (66-2) 412 7287, trang web: patravaditheatre.com

*3. Or Tor Gor*

Ở bên kia đường, từ khu chợ cuối tuần nhộn nhịp Chatuchak là một nơi ít đông đúc hơn với những quầy hàng sinh động tràn ngập các sản phẩm nhiệt đới và đầy cảm giác Thái Lan: những quả xoài xanh ngon nhất Thái Lan, món tôm nướng và cà ri cua với nước dừa.

Or Tor Gor, Bangkok, điện thoại: (66-2) 279 2080

*4. Nghệ thuật và mua sắm*
Các nhà hoạt động nghệ thuật địa phương đã đấu tranh nhiều thế kỷ để mở nhà Trung tâm văn hóa và nghệ thuật Bangkok, một nhà bảo tàng theo phong cách chuỗi bảo tàng nổi tiếng Guggenheim. Trung tâm này mới mở cửa vào năm 2008 và hiện thường xuyên có các triển lãm lý thú. Nếu vẫn chưa hài lòng, bạn có thể đến Trung tâm mua sắm MBK, nơi bày bán các "tác phẩm nghệ thuật" của đời sống, những cửa hàng thời trang, những cửa hiệu bài trí theo phong cách kiến trúc sống động và cả gallery tranh Whitespace đầy phiêu lưu. MBK cũng là nơi bạn sẽ có cơ hội thấy và tìm hiểu cuộc sống của giới trẻ Thái Lan.

Trung tâm văn hóa nghệ thuật Bangkok: 939 đường Rama I Wongmai, điện thoại: (66-2) 214 6630, trang web: rama9art.org

Trung tâm MBK: đường Phayathai, điện thoại: (66-2) 620 9000, trang web: mbk-center.co.th

*5. Sukhumvit Soi 11*

Sau khi bạn đã quá mệt mỏi với khu đèn đỏ xơ xác Nana, hãy đi hết con đường đó, tránh xa những cô gái mệt mỏi, những kẻ chăn dắt và các quầy bán đĩa lậu, bạn sẽ tìm thấy cả một khu tấp nập các nhà hàng, quán cà phê và quán bar hết sức đặc sắc. Hãy thử một số địa chỉ sau đây: Bed Supper Club, Nhà hàng và quán bar Manchester United, được thiết kế theo chủ đề đội bóng nổi tiếng ở Anh, hay ăn thử pizza tại Pizzeria Limoncello.

Bed Supper Club: 26 Sukhumvit Soi 11, điện thoại: (66-2) 651 3537, trang web: bedsupperclub.com

Nhà hàng và quán bar Manchester United: Sukhumvit Soi 11, điện thoại: (66-2) 651 2933, trang web: mufbthai.com

Pizzeria Limoncello: 17 Sukhumvit Soi 11, điện thoại: (66-2) 651 0707

*6. Khu phố Tàu*

Pak Klong Talad, khu chợ bán hoa sỉ trải dài qua suốt vài mấy khối nhà ở phía bắc khu phố Tàu, là cả một đại lộ đầy hoa, những bó huệ trắng cuốn trong giấy, hoa phong lan đủ màu sắc trồng trong chậu, cùng những lồng chim thiên đường với tiếng hót lảnh lót. Nếu bạn thấy đói, bạn có thể trở lại đường chính Yaowarat để đi bộ dọc theo khu bán cơm rang cua số một thế giới, ở góc đường Yaowarat và Soi Texas.

*7. Bang Krajao*

Bạn có muốn biết Bangkok nhìn ra sao trước khi bị các tòa cao ốc và những siêu thị 7-Eleven xâm chiếm? Hãy đi canô từ các bến tàu cũ kỹ, không hề có biển báo gì ở cuối đường Narathiwas để làm một cuộc phiêu lưu nho nhỏ vào trung tâm khu rừng rậm không người không tiện nghi ở ngoại ô thành phố. Ở nơi đó, có hàng nghìn con đường mòn dẫn đến một khu thiên đường xanh thẳm, với lá cây kêu dưới chân và những quả chín có thể rơi xuống đầu bạn.

*8. Wat Po*

Không có sự kết hợp nào giữa vật chất và tâm linh giống như việc bạn đi qua khu chùa chiền có hình bóng như ở kiếp sau này, nơi bạn được nhìn thấy nụ cười thoát tục trên khuôn mặt bức tượng phật nằm nổi tiếng trong chùa, kèm theo một suất mát-xa thư giãn ngay sân chùa. Thường thì bạn sẽ phải đợi và không có chỗ cho sự riêng tư do du khách lúc nào cũng tấp nập, nhưng giá cả ở đây rất ổn, để cho tâm hồn và cả thể chất được thư giãn.

Wat Po: số 2, đường Sanamchai, điện thoại: (66-2) 221 2974

*9. Loha Prasat và Pad Thai*

Loha Prasat là một trong những tòa nhà tôn giáo lập dị nhất ở Bangkok, một khu phức hợp đền chùa với rất nhiều mái bằng kim loại xoay đồng tâm quanh một tháp nhọn cao nhất, không khỏi khiến bạn liên tưởng đến một khu hầm mộ Ai Cập. Ở khu vực này còn có một cửa hàng ăn nổi tiếng trên đường Mahachai với các món pad thai (món hủ tíu xào thập cẩm), các món mì với tôm và trứng cực kỳ hấp dẫn.

Thipsamai: 313 đường Mahachai, điện thoại: (66-2) 221 6280

*10. Đền thờ Hin du
*
Đền thờ Sri Mariamman ở cuối đường Silom là đền Hindu lâu đời nhất ở Bangkok, nơi thờ thần Uma và là một thánh đường của hàng nghìn người chuyển đổi giới tính. Lễ hội Navratri được tổ chức hàng năm ở đây, thường vào tháng Mười, rất nhộn nhịp trên đường Pan. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tìm thấy các nhà hàng chuyên bán món ăn của Miến Điện và... Việt Nam lúc nào cũng đông đúc với các nghệ sĩ biểu diễn xiếc ăn lửa trên đường phố.

Sri Mariamman: số 2 đường Pan, điện thoại: (66-2) 238 4007.

----------


## tamtre

thấy bảo chuyển giới ở thái lan xinh lắm, phải đi xem 1 lần mới đc  :Big Grin:

----------


## compaiu

mình muốn dến bạngkok mua đồ chơi quá..huhuhu

----------

